# Taurus recall (or not)



## 2manycats

New to the firearms blog sites and just feeling my way around. So far there seems to be a lot of useful info available. 

Has anyone here had any success getting a new pistol in the Taurus safety recall? I sent my PT111 Titanium Pro to them the first week of September, 2015. At the time they said 4 months. Ok, way too long to wait, and mine worked fine, but for a new pistol I figured 'why not'. After 5 months, I had then call me, and they told me now the replacements will be shipped "whenever"-because the time has been extended indefinitely. In the months since, I went on the Taurus site and spoke to reps several times, and it was frustrating and kind of interesting. 

Online, the representative was always 'Fran', no matter what time of day-always Fran. Her (?) responses were always 'cut and paste" (the exact same wording every time over several weeks). Whenever I asked something she couldn't answer with a paste it took usually 5+ minutes to respond-so a typical dialog might take 30 minutes. This person would always end by arranging for a Taurus rep to call me.

The calls were even more strange. It was always "Tammy" who called. The first 2 times sounded like a young girl, the next was a Hispanic woman, and the last one was an older black woman-all "Tammy". After nine months, and still getting the answer "whenever"; I asked "Tammy" why distributors could get as many pistols as they want whenever they want-but for some reason Taurus couldn't find enough pistols for the recall (she didn't care). 

By then I was fed up and just asked that my pistol be returned to me, and reminded her that it was just sitting on some shelf and someone just had to find it and ship it. After almost 2 weeks with no pistol, I called Taurus and spoke to a "Tammy"-and she said my old pistol was in the queue and would be shipped "sometime".

With my patients exhausted with these people, I had to threaten to file a complaint with the Florida Attorney General, because something unusual was obviously going on. My old pistol arrived that same week. Maybe my threat lit a fire under them-maybe it was on its way-who knows.

Has anyone had a problem getting their replacement pistol, or was mine just an anomaly? I know for sure that because of this, I will never buy another Taurus again.


----------



## RK3369

Sorry, but your story seems to be consistent with many that I've heard over the past few years. Taurus CS is not good, despite what they claim. Their lifetime warranty is worthless because you can never get your gun serviced and returned in a timely manner. 

I've had a bad experience with them and also won't buy another Taurus unless I can get it for next to nothing so that I can throw it away if it fails. And I would likely only ever use one for a range gun, not an EDC.


----------



## Cannon

No doubt I'd be very frustrated too, I've never owned a handgun that's been recalled. But I owned a Browning BPS shotgun that spent more time at Browning than it did with me! After it broke 4 times in the first year when it finally came back it was traded. I own a Taurus PT-111 G2 and have been very happy with the gun it has been my EDC for over a year. I sure hope they will get you your replacement pistol ASAP.


----------



## Livingthedream

2manycats.I could go on and on about how badly Taurus handled the whole situation But will keep it short. I was one of the owners who sent their Pt111 millennium pro's in as soon as the lawsuit and possible recall were first announced . Think I mailed it back to Taurus Jan. 2015.Almost a year and a half ago. I was under the assumption when I sent it in that it was going to be inspected and repaired not replaced. Kept calling and chatting then was told it would be replaced with a new G2. The wait would be 4 to 6 weeks. Eventually got replacement G2 13 weeks later. Had to chat with CS once a week to find out when it would ship because they would not contact me to let me know. At some point in aug.2015 Taurus decided that they would not replace any guns until lawsuit was settled. There will be a final ruling sometime in July. You are not alone there are hundreds if not thousands of people waiting in limbo for there replacements and are extremely frustrated with the way Taurus is handling the situation. I have read post from other forum moderators that they will never spend another penny on a Taurus . Guess like anything else when you are effected your attitude changes. I feel your pain especially when they are abundant on the market for $199.00.
Like a slap in the face. Well done Taurus.


----------



## ginelmore

I sent my 3 bad gun in back in Aug 2015 and got 3 new ones back after lots of calling in Feb 2016 and I will say it looks very bad for Taurus right now (PS) I sold all 3 - 2 Pt140G2 & a Pt 809 and got a H&K VP9 & 8 mags


----------



## dandahandyman

Same with me sent it in Oct 15 called and called and called, always the same, waiting on parts, decided to replace instead of fix. almost every month it was a new story. Mine was a .45 PC12 it would not come off safety, was dangerous piece. I finally got a replacement, a 9mm 111. I dont want it, will not even take it out of the box. Heres my real gripe, I sent them a 400.00 gun they sent me back a 250.00 gun, wrong caliber, dont have any 9mm anything, had to go get a permit, which cost me about 4 hrs time, to get it from the FFL, then the FFL charges me 30.00 in transfer fees. anyone who would say anything good about this company needs to have them fix there weapon. I am in the customer service business, I cant even imagine what the logic was to keep my weapon for 15 months run me around, lie to me, and treat me like a fool on the phone, then send me a pile of crap 111 and expect that they have made me happy. I am not sure what my next move is, its like it always is, the little guy, the customer gets the short end of the stick. NEVER, NEVER, NEVER would I recommend this product of this company to anyone, just remarkable how poor they treated us.


----------



## RK3369

Basically, the way i see it, Taurus does not care. They will continue to market low standard handguns, have problems with them, claim their warranty is the best in the industry, then do nothing much to prove it to be true. Once they have your money, and your gun, you are screwed. Since they aren't even an American company, we probably have very little recourse in American courts. Besides I'm sure they're betting on how few people are going to be willing to spend the money in legal fees it will take to really go after them for a crappy $300 semi auto pistol? I'm sure they figure most folks won't bother. Only thing to be said for sure is we've all learned our lesson, don't buy another one. Eventually they may be forced to go out of business, either because nobody will buy their junk, or because they are selling a junk product.


----------



## Cannon

Makes me glad I bought the PT111 G2, no issues with the gun and over 2,000 rounds, its been a solid & reliable performer!


----------



## Craigh

Makes me glad I didn't buy the PT111 G2, because of all the issues with Taurus' lack of good customer service. They don't seem to have a solid or reliable reputation. I'm glad I saved up a few more dollars to get a Smith and Wesson, any Smith and Wesson, 9mm instead.


----------



## Kennydale

Five years ago when I picked up my first handgun. I nosed around a bit. Many people even before this major Taurus Cluster_ said, STAY AWAY FROM TAURUS THEY ARE CRAP !


----------



## Cannon

The recall gun there talking about is the PT111 not the PT111 G2.


----------



## RK3369

The big issue for me is customer service. Taurus is extremely poor in that category. I have several low end semis, from kel tec p-11's to the SCCY CX-2. Any problem I have had with any of them has been quickly and completely dealt with by either company. I've broken ejectors, even had a barrel on a SCCY that was not machined correctly. SCCY sent me a new barrel, no charge, within two days of calling them about it. Because of the CS, I'd buy another of either brand. Not so with Taurus. CS is sorely lacking with them. Never again for me unless I bought it so cheap I wouldn't mind parting it out or throwing it away when it failed.


----------



## Craigh

Cannon said:


> The recall gun *there* talking about is the PT111 not the PT111 G2.


The recall gun *"they're"* talking about may be the G2 version, but Taurus needs a 2nd generation customer service policy too. Moreover, *"there"* has been problems with many of *"their"* firearms over the years. I bought a Taurus revolver back in the 1980's which was nothing but problems and it's double action pull was atrocious. My gunsmith could do little to alleviate it. My wife, at the time, wanted it as a nightstand gun for protection when I was out of town. She found it to be unusable. We traded it in for a Model 15 Smith and Wesson which she loved. As far as I know, she still has it.

There is only one Taurus I'd consider if it came as a gift or was too cheap to turn down. That would be one of the Taurus 1911 models. They are fairly priced and come standard with some nice features. I've not heard anything particularly bad about them. I suppose it's harder to mess up that platform. I know my Remington 1911 R1 Enhanced has turned out to be superb while some other Remington models have not. R51, anyone? Yet, even with the Taurus 1911, you might still have to deal with Taurus' service at some time. No thank you very much.


----------



## jhawka10

*Taurus has stolen my 9mm 24/7 Pro*

I sent my 9mm 24/7 Pro in for repair (shipping cost $85) over a year ago. Taurus will not repair it or send it back. They basically have stolen my pistol. They only response I get from them is that there is a lawsuit, to check the website on it and that is all the information they can give me. Again, TAURUS HAS STOLEN THE PISTOL from me!!!!


----------



## Tomcap

Need phone number, My taurus PT111 ser# TWH03951 was sent in for repair several months ago, I have not heard a word, I would like a Good phone number to get in touch with them


----------



## Shipwreck

Tomcap said:


> Need phone number, My taurus PT111 ser# TWH03951 was sent in for repair several months ago, I have not heard a word, I would like a Good phone number to get in touch with them


Straight from their website:

(scroll down, and their ph # is on there)



https://www.taurususa.com/support/contact-us


----------

